# need advice on shopping



## funkyzorro (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi i have tube and corner applicator and angle box with a 3.5" corner. now im about to buy either 4" flusher or 3" angle head. just wondering if some of you had experience in doing things different ways. so one way im thinking of is apply tape and flush it first with 4" flusher and once is dry to top it up with 3.5" angle corner, or flush it with 3.5" angle corner and top it up with 3"? which way do you think guys is better? and yes bigger then smaller to avoid flying crap. also all the groves here are quite big and 2.5" barely covers them
pls advice


----------



## funkyzorro (Apr 27, 2018)

never mind i made my choice


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

funkyzorro said:


> Hi i have tube and corner applicator and angle box with a 3.5" corner. now im about to buy either 4" flusher or 3" angle head. just wondering if some of you had experience in doing things different ways. so one way im thinking of is apply tape and flush it first with 4" flusher and once is dry to top it up with 3.5" angle corner, or flush it with 3.5" angle corner and top it up with 3"? which way do you think guys is better? and yes bigger then smaller to avoid flying crap. also all the groves here are quite big and 2.5" barely covers them
> pls advice


Roll, angle glaze with a 2.5" angle head. Finish coat with 3.5".


----------



## Mur-Wall (Mar 18, 2018)

*.*

What did you end up getting ?
How does it work for you ?


----------



## funkyzorro (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi. So what happened its that 3" is too small for a tube and paper doing first coat, it drips over the wall and it's messy. But 3.5" is perfect, does not drip at all, and it looks beautiful. After first coat i coat it again with 3.5". 
So now im left with spare 3" but hey everyone has his own technique, and i am looking for the fastest and best looking one 😉


----------

